
Trello, Inc - Walkman
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2014/07/24.html
======
yoda_sl
That is really a great news to see Trello taking off now on its own. I really
like the tool overall and used it my self for my own purpose.

Unfortunately to use it in a larger company, it is a more difficult situation
since there is no hosted in house solution. I know various team in a company
that would be willing to pay the extra $$ to host a Trello set of servers in
house to avoid sending data outside their network.

If Trello was to consider making such hosting a reality I am pretty sure it
will spread really quickly like Wiki server are now becoming quite standard
and hosted inside company's network.

~~~
freehunter
Yeah, I've told some people who work in the financial sector about Trello, but
they cannot use it because the would have to sanitize their input so much
before regulators would let them send data outside of their company.

------
Fuzzwah
I love trello and use it every day for everything from my day job to side
projects.

There are a few things I feel could be tweaked. The number one would be
allowing users to create more than 6 labels. It has been asked for a number of
times on their uservoice page and always gets the response "we want to keep it
simple for newbs".... I don't understand how allowing "expert" users some way
of creating more labels impacts on newbs......

Most other features which I feel trello could do with have been plugged up by
the amazing trello plus chrome extension. Trello should probably just hire the
guy who makes it.

[https://plus.google.com/109669748550259696558/posts](https://plus.google.com/109669748550259696558/posts)

~~~
ScottHConner
I wondered the same thing. My reasoning is it forces you to keep your
categories simple, which makes looking at the cards on the board easier.

If using lots of labels became the way things were done in Trello, it wouldn't
have been so simple. The best thing about Trello in my eyes is your ability to
refer it as a tool to colleagues. Many many times they would come back
thanking me because Trello was what they were looking for.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
I tried Trello and didn't get it.

Now I'm wondering if I'm the only person on the planet for whom it didn't
work.

But still - I have a _lot_ of ideas and projects that need organising, and
Trello just didn't happen for me.

Good on JS for another successful launch though.

~~~
mhp
Did you use it with other people? While it can work on an individual level
(i.e. where you are just making boards for yourself), that isn't really what
it was designed for. I wouldn't put it in the same group of tools as personal
productivity software. While you _can_ use it for yourself, it really shines
when you have a group of people trying to collaborate and share information.

It's especially useful for viewers (i.e. not people writing things in Trello,
but people watching others update info and tracking the progress of
something).

------
programminggeek
The most amazing thing to me about Trello is that while the software guy in me
wants to lock it into a more structured project management tool for say Scrum,
it is amazing that with a very small amount of options, features, and
metaphors it manages to be a solid tool for a lot of people.

It doesn't work great for every team or every situation, but it is a very
interesting canvas to paint on (so to speak).

It is practically a tool that invites you to come up with clever ways to
organize your own things simply because it gives you a handful of smart,
simple metaphors and doesn't restrict you too much in how you interpret them.

Smart software.

------
rebelidealist
I always wondered what Joel's workday is like. How he divide up this time
between Fog Creek, Trello, and Stackexchange.

~~~
jc4p
As someone who works for Joel, I have the same question. I'm fairly certain
all the Fog Creekers think Joel spends all his time with us at Stack, and all
the Stackers think Joel spends all his time at Fog Creek.

~~~
Alupis
Does it matter?

I'm sure he isn't actually doing much engineering/coding these days. His time
is probably spent managing for the most part, in-which case it's easy to see
him being able to juggle the three. (not saying managing is easy)

~~~
jc4p
Some of my best times spent not programming in the office has been sitting in
the coffee bar chit chatting with Joel, so yeah, I'd like to have him around
as much as possible :)

------
davidw
The real takeaway in this article, that no one seems to be discussing much, is
at the end, about how it's possible to make a company that is good to its
people. This is the third one Joel's been involved in.

------
emilsundberg
Oh Investors at Trello. With Money.

Future headlines in 1-2 years: Trello acquired by Microsoft/Google/Yahoo

Future headlines in 2-3 years: Trello team joins product X, and the product is
discontinued. "It has been an amazing journey"

~~~
Walkman
Why bother commenting when you didn't read the post?

Quote from Joel:

> In the case of Trello, we had so much interest from investors that we were
> even able to limit ourselves to investors who were already investors in
> Stack Exchange and still get the price and terms we wanted. The advantage of
> this is that we know them, they know us, and they’re aligned enough not to
> fret about any conflicts of interest which might arise between Stack
> Exchange and Trello because they have big stakes in both.

------
locusm
Has the stack Trello is built on changed at all? ref:
[http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-trello-tech-
stack/](http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-trello-tech-stack/)

~~~
thedufer
Not much, but there have been a few changes:

\- We added on ElasticSearch (for the search bar).

\- We have almost phased out Socket.IO (we were only using the WebSocket
transport, so it wasn't doing much for us).

\- We're working on dropping Redis PubSub in favor of RabbitMQ (we're keeping
Redis for transient data, though).

------
julbaxter
> "Because it can have potentially harmful ramifications for collaborative
> boards, permanently deleting a board is not currently possible. We kindly
> ask that you close the board"

> "Because of the collaborative nature of lists, they cannot be deleted. We
> ask that you please archive them per the above."

How come you can delete cards then?

------
sferoze
I think this is a great idea. Trello has much potential and like you said this
will make Trello better with the increased focus.

We use trello for project management and it is awesome! I love the design.

------
jeroen
More discussion (156 comments) here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079110)

